# Tamales?



## chris629 (Jan 4, 2005)

Does anyone have a good recipe for tamales?
I have been craving and wanting to make them myself but can't find anything to help me on that. 
Thanks!


----------



## Alix (Jan 4, 2005)

I have a friend who is Latin. I will get in touch with her as soon as she gets back from her holidays and get a recipe for you. I know she will have a good one.


----------



## chris629 (Jan 4, 2005)

OMG! Thanks so much!


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 4, 2005)

You'll probably need to go to a grocery store and get some Masa Harina.  Masa is the leftover dough from making corn tortillas, dried, then ground.  It's essential to making the "breading" for the Tamales.

I don't really have a recipe for the meat filling, but, once you get that made, there's a recipe on the bag of Masa for the "breading" dough.  Make that, soak and lay flat some corn husks, spread the dough onto the husks, add a little of the meat mixture, then roll them up, secure them, and steam them.  I believe they are traditionally served with either a red sauce, or a variety of mole sauces.


----------



## Lugaru (Jan 5, 2005)

As for the "masa harina" if you can get Maseca or Nixtamal this is the real stuff. If you are in the southwest Im willing to bet you can find it at the local grocery store. 

Corn husts are a must, and some people in the south of mexico and south america make tamales in banana husks, although I have no experience doing this myself. 

Best place for your utensils and ingredients if you are in a northern town like me is this website http://www.mexgrocer.com/ as it is all 100% authentic stuff I grew up with. This stuff should also serve you for making the drier, more cornbready "western" tamales. 


This recipy is stolen from their website:


> Mexican Recipe Ingredients:
> 
> 6 cups Maseca Corn Masa Mix for Tamales
> 6 cups Chicken broth
> ...



It's late right now but tomorrow I'll do some cleaning and dig up my "Los Mochis ciento aniversario" cook book dedicated to my home town's 100th birthday, if there's an authentic, bad for you tamal recipy it's in there.


----------



## Lugaru (Jan 5, 2005)

Translated from my Los Mochis cook book:


Tamales de elote (corn tamales)

2 dozen ears of corn.
200 grams of vegetable butter
100 grams of margarine
1 tsp of salt
2 tsp sugar
1 tsp baking soda


Use a knife to shuck the corn and then grind the kernels (I think a food processor would help here). Heat the butter, add the margerine, sugar and salt. Drop in the ground corn with the baking soda and integrate all the ingredients very well. Put about a “frying spoon” (those large shallow spoons you use when cooking) of this mix in the corn husk. Put these in the steamer with water and cook for an hour.


----------



## Alix (Jan 5, 2005)

Chris, these are from my wonderful friend Dina. I am going to try them out myself in a few days. Just need to assemble some of the other ingredients. She also sent me one for Salvadoran tamales that require plantain leaves and are filled with chicken. Hope this is what you are looking for.

Tamale dough:

6 cups Maseca Corn Masa Mix for Tamales (or the corn flour you already have)

3 cups beef broth

3 cups warm water

1 cup beef or pork lard

2 tablespoons Chili powder

2 teaspoons of each:  salt, ground cumin, garlic powder

1 or 2 bags of corn husks


Ground meat mixture:

1 pound (85-90% lean) ground beef (need a bit of fat in the meat)

1 pound ground pork

2 tablespoons Chili powder

1 1/2 teaspoon ground cumin

1 large clove garlic, minced

1/2 cup chopped onion

1 cup beef broth

salt and pepper to taste

In a large saucepan with lid, brown ground beef and ground pork until no longer pink.  On a separate sautee pan caramelize onions, add garlic and blend in blender with all the spices and half of the beef broth to make a sauce.  Add this sauce to meat, add the rest of the beef broth, cover, and simmer for 30 minutes, or until most of the juices are evaporated.









--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Instructions: 

Soak the corn husks in warm water until soft.  Rinse and drain the corn husks before use.  Cut each husk about 5 inches wide, or double them if they're too narrow to make them 5 inches wide for each tamale.


Blend with an electric mixer (I usually blend all ingredients with my hands) Maseca corn masa mix for tamales, lard, all the spices, water, and the beef broth to obtain a consistent mixture.

Spread masa evenly on half of each corn husk, 1/8 inch thick, until all the dough is spread on the all the corn husks.  

Spread a spoonful of  the ground meat mixture on the top, center of the masa.

Fold the sides of the corn husk to center over the masa so that they overlap to make a long package.


Fold the empty part of the husk under so that it rest against the side of the tamale with a seam.


Place the tamales in a steamer, with about 1 cup water, or according to the steamer's instructions, and cook tamales for 40-50 minutes. Check every 20 minutes.The tamales are cooked when they separate easily from the corn husk.


The leftovers may be frozen for up to 3 weeks, warmed up in the microwave or in a steamer.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 5, 2005)

One of my dudes brought in watermelon and coconut tamales, they were great! Any ideas?


----------



## Lugaru (Jan 6, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> One of my dudes brought in watermelon and coconut tamales, they were great! Any ideas?



Can you give me some context on these? Where did they bring them from? It's something completely unheard of for me (the "frutiest" I've eaten was piaple and sharp cheese in mexico) so Im assuming it belongs to a south american country or some one is doing some pretty cool fusion cooking that I havent heard of. 

Either way they sound nice (especially if it's fresh coconut).


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 6, 2005)

Well, they were wrapped in corn husks and there was really no filling but were pink and tasted spectacular even though they were hot, which is a bit unusual for Midwestern tastes but good nonetheless. My buddy is originally from Michoucan (sp?) and his wife made them. Not much info but I hope it helps!


----------



## Lugaru (Jan 6, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Well, they were wrapped in corn husks and there was really no filling but were pink and tasted spectacular even though they were hot, which is a bit unusual for Midwestern tastes but good nonetheless. My buddy is originally from Michoucan (sp?) and his wife made them. Not much info but I hope it helps!



Actually that helps a lot... people from Michoacan are Crazy when it comes to their proficiency with fruit. Seriosly it's one of the places in Mexico I would love to aprentice in. All over the country you can find "Michoacan" style fruit drink carts and stuff like that, so Im not too surpised that they would have something like that. 

MAN this sounds good... I personally would never think of using watermelon either, what an awesome idea. I need to give this a stab sometime soon.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 6, 2005)

When I live in San Diego, I visited an elderly woman from my church and cleaned her bird cage once a month or so.  She was of Spanish origin and made tamales every time I came to her house.  Sometimes they were filled with savory, and peppery mixtures of meat, tomato, and spices, while other times they were sweet, as if made for a desert.  These would have fillings like rasins, egg, and brown sugar, mixed with spices.  She made a wonderful variety.  Unfortunately, though I cooked those many years ago, I wasn't as passionate about learning everything I could and never asked for a recipe.  

There is truth in the belief that age brings wisdom.  As we grow older, we can look back at our mistakes, and our triumphs, and make more educated choices, and understand the things that bring true happiness, like good tamales  .

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Shunka (Jan 7, 2005)

I am going to have to make myself sit down and write down some of my tamale recipes!! I have been making them for so long and don't have to follow a recipe.  I made more than 50 dozen this past Christmas season and still have at least 30 lbs. of pork shoulder in my big freezer to make more. My son-in-law keeps wanting more!!


----------



## Lugaru (Jan 7, 2005)

Shunka said:
			
		

> I am going to have to make myself sit down and write down some of my tamale recipes!! I have been making them for so long and don't have to follow a recipe.  I made more than 50 dozen this past Christmas season and still have at least 30 lbs. of pork shoulder in my big freezer to make more. My son-in-law keeps wanting more!!



I would love to hear those sometime if you decide you want to post them. Writting down one's recipies always comes in handy in one way or another.


----------



## Audeo (Jan 8, 2005)

Shunka said:
			
		

> I am going to have to make myself sit down and write down some of my tamale recipes!! I have been making them for so long and don't have to follow a recipe.  I made more than 50 dozen this past Christmas season and still have at least 30 lbs. of pork shoulder in my big freezer to make more. My son-in-law keeps wanting more!!



Please, please, PLEASE do!  And post a few right here, if you don't mind!  

I love good tamales with a passion!  And the very best ones I've had came from a home kitchen, made with love.  Just last week, a gal at work brought in an ice chest FULL of tamales her mother and grandmother had made the day before and with a wide variety of fillings.  My favorite (although very difficult to choose) was a chicken-jalapeno filling.  Ohhhh....

A warm, hearty welcome to the board, too, Shunka!


----------



## TexasTamale (Jun 22, 2005)

*As I am TexasTamale
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,*_..... I figured, I better post my favorite Tamale Recipe!_

This Recipe comes from a Cookbook entitled: _Seasoned with Sun: A Blending of Cultures_

published by the Junior League of El Paso, Texas.....

It has been my Bible!....It has wonderful recipes of "authentic mexican" recipes that I remember enjoying growing up on the Border.... http://www.jlep.org/jlep/cookbook.htm

I hope I have typed all correctely, as these Tamales are the best from the West! My family loves them! ...As I hope your's will too!

*Hints On Making Tamales:*

One pound of Masa to 1 Pound of meat makes approximately 1 dozen Tamales.

The Yield is determined by the size of Tamale. Filling may be prepared the day before and refrigerated. Beef as well as Chicken or Pork may be used. Masa harina may be purchased at most stores prepared. Canned red chile sauce may be substituted for fresh chile sauce, but the same rich flavor is not obtained. Finger Tamales make great appetizers. In making Tamales, the "cut end" of the corn husk is used as the "top", and the slim pointed end as the "bottom". Dried Red Chile may be purchased as mild or hot, whichever you prefer. Lard is important in this recipe, as it is "Authentic" for Mexican Tamales.....



*Recipe Mrs. Mitchell's Hot Tamales:*

3 1/2 pounds Chicken 

3 1/2 pounds Pork Roast 2 teaspoons salt

(if Boneless 2lbs)

4 cups red chile sauce (Recipe follows)

2 tablespoons melted lard

2 1/2 pounds Corn Husks 

5 pounds Masa Harina (already prepared)

24 pods dried Red Chile 

1 1/2 Lard (not shortening)

4 Cups Water

5 tablespoons Baking Powder

1 Large Onion chopped

3 cups Meat Broth (from meat cooked for filling)

3 cloves Garlic (chopped)

7 tablespoons Salt (yikes !, but it is divided accordingly)



Boil Chicken and Pork Roast together and cook until meat falls off bones. ( I add garlic, black pepper, and jalapenos) 

Remove from stove and let cool.

Clean and dry corn husks. (Corn Silks brush off eaiser when husk is dry) Wash them in Warm Water and leave them to soak, until ready to use. 

Wash red Chile Pods and remove stems and seeds. (this step is eaiser "dry" also)

Bring Chile and Water to a boil; reduce heat and steam 10 minutes or longer.

Pour all into a Blender; blend until smooth and strain sauce thorough colander or seive to remove chile skins after blending. The Yield should beapprox 4 cups Red Chile Sauce. Add 2 Teaspoons Salt... ( I make alot of sauce, to add more if I want too) 

Saute' onion and garlic in 2 tablespoons Lard; add 1 cup Broth (from meat), 2 cups red Chile sauce and 2 tablespoons Salt...... Add all of the meat and blend well (here's where I add more sauce)....... let simmer 20 minutes, adding more broth if needed.

(set aside)......

(This next step is for "prepared Masa"...... store bought....if you cannot find it ...follow the directions on the Bag of Masa Harina for "Tamales")....."Whip Lard" to consistency of whipped cream. Mix with Masa, adding baking powder and 5 tablespoons Salt. Beat until mixture is very fluffy....

Important: (masa will "float" on "top" when dropped into a cup of cold water....this means your at the correct consistancy). Add 2 cups of Chile sauce; mix well. More Broth may be added if Masa seems too thick to spread easily on corn husks. Spread Husks with Masa and Filling by placing 1 heaping tablespoon of Masa in the middle of husk and spreading toward outside edges, top and bottom. Spread closer to top of husk than bottom. Spread 2 tablespoons of filling in middle of Masa lengthwise. Overlap husk in a roll and fold bottom of husk up about 1 1/2 inches. Place on flat surface with fold underneath. Repeat until all Masa and filling has been used.

Steam Cook the Tamales by placing them upright on the folded end in steamer. Place husks or foil on top of tamales; cover tightly and steam 2-3 hours. If no steamer is available, use a large cooking vessel such as a cold-pack canner. Line the bottom with foil, as the husks scorch easily. Place Tamales on rack or pan inside of cooker and put a tin can, which has Broth ends opened, in the center. Stack Tamales around the can, and pour four or five inches of Water in cooker. Steam 2-3 hours tightly covered. Tamales are done when one can be rolled clear and free from the husk.....

If you cannot find Masa already prepared "wet" (in bags in the refrigerated section at the SuperMarket)... I would suggest following the directions on the Bag of Masa Harina for Tamales. (Lard is important, I use John Morrell)

Christmas is the Season for Tamales....and I suggest, you tell NO-ONE you are making these,......as they are "labor intense" and you will want the "fruits of your Labor" all to yourself!


----------

